# Phasing out our Mobile App



## Josh (Apr 2, 2014)

We will be phasing out our mobile app in the coming months. I know so many of you use and love the app but the truth is that the company that I license it from isn't doing a very good job of supporting us. That's OK though because with our big upgrade that is coming (I promise, it's still coming!  ) The NEW TFO will be mobile-and-tablet-ready. I'm making it a huge priority to make sure all of you who access TFO on your mobile devices will have a superb reading and posting experience. I just wanted to give you all a heads up that the app will be going away at some point and that I'm working hard to make sure there's a better alternative in place before that happens.

Thank you all for your continued support for me, TFO, and each other!


----------



## Tom (Apr 2, 2014)

You rock man. Thank you Josh.


----------



## jaizei (Apr 2, 2014)

I never saw the appeal of the app. Seemed to have restricted functionality compared to the browser version.


----------



## tortnmutt (Apr 2, 2014)

My heart skipped a beat for a minute but at second thought the app really doesn't do justice. It freezes, and doesn't let you see the threads you've interacted in without subscribing. Hopefully in the future there will be an app for alerts instead of having to log onto safari. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Josh (Apr 2, 2014)

The app really doesn't do the full-site justice.
In a perfect world, every device would have full functionality from the built-in browser. That's what I'm shooting for - perfection!


----------



## wellington (Apr 2, 2014)

You go Josh


----------



## tortnmutt (Apr 2, 2014)

Josh said:


> The app really doesn't do the full-site justice.
> In a perfect world, every device would have full functionality from the built-in browser. That's what I'm shooting for - perfection!



I agree 100% I use the app because I have my phone with me always. But being on break from work I've had more time this week to use the actual website and low and behold when you want to search something the search feature actually works!!!


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 14, 2014)

Is the app working yet? very time I try to get on the app it crashes . It doesn't say the shutdown code like it did when turned off for up grades .


----------



## abclements (Apr 14, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Is the app working yet? very time I try to get on the app it crashes . It doesn't say the shutdown code like it did when turned off for up grades .



Mine keeps telling me it was unable to connect and to contact the forum admin. So I'm assuming that it is not working.


----------



## keepergale (Apr 14, 2014)

abclements said:


> Mine keeps telling me it was unable to connect and to contact the forum admin. So I'm assuming that it is not working.


Same here


----------



## Ashes (Apr 15, 2014)

I love the mobile app and will be really sad to see it go... The only problem I have with the mobile ready browser version is the advertisement banners - they make the screen really wide and it's kind of annoying when you need to zoom in but the screen moves to the side sometimes when scrolling down. And if you zoom out, it's small...


----------



## LoutheRussian (Apr 15, 2014)

Unless there are some pretty amazing changes to the mobile web version when the app goes I probably won't be participating on the forum like I do now, which will be a sad day for since I have began to make myself a home here. This forum has been a life saver for me and I mean that in a literal sense. The web browser is to much of a hassle and since I don't have a computer I can't go to the web site. I will be severely bummed out when the app goes. I don't question Josh's decision however, I know he would only be doing what is best for the forum. I apologize for my rant. 

Thank you Josh for all you do


LoutheRussian


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 15, 2014)

I totally agree with Luke. 
But I do trust that the update will help with the format issues.


----------



## Ashes (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd have to agree.


----------



## LoutheRussian (Apr 15, 2014)

This forum has become more than just another Q and A site. I can't express how much this site has done for me.


LoutheRussian


----------



## Ashes (Apr 15, 2014)

LoutheRussian said:


> This forum has become more than just another Q and A site. I can't express how much this site has done for me.
> 
> 
> LoutheRussian


Agreed, sir.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep, but Josh said he is keeping the app but going to replace it with a upgrade . Did I read that wrong or something? The up grades on the pc is awesome . I like my phone app better its with me everywhere I go so I can check in . I used the Google on my phone to see the forum and its hard to get around and see the smaller size page . So if the app goes its going to suck .


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

The app is easier to use than the mobile version of TFO but it's limited because so many parts of the app have never worked. The timeline and the messaging parts are all I use because the rest kinda stinks. 
The mobile version is fantastic except it's "floaty". If I'm scrolling down it doesn't just scroll down it floats about from side to side as well. And uploading pictures is next to impossible. I have tried like a hundred times and I've succeeded 3x. 
It either hangs up and never uploads them or it just stops doing so and goes back to having me select an image. Tapatalk obviously isn't in a hurry to fix the existing and persistent issues so I don't know which to use. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Maverick (Apr 15, 2014)

Elohi said:


> The app is easier to use than the mobile version of TFO but it's limited because so many parts of the app have never worked. The timeline and the messaging parts are all I use because the rest kinda stinks.
> The mobile version is fantastic except it's "floaty". If I'm scrolling down it doesn't just scroll down it floats about from side to side as well. And uploading pictures is next to impossible. I have tried like a hundred times and I've succeeded 3x.
> It either hangs up and never uploads them or it just stops doing so and goes back to having me select an image. Tapatalk obviously isn't in a hurry to fix the existing and persistent issues so I don't know which to use.
> 
> ...


There may be a size or resolution limit on the pictures. I would check the pictures to see if the smaller ones are being uploaded or if there is a pattern. Just a thought.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

There is. 5mb in posts and 10 mb in albums. They are iPhone pictures so I know they aren't really big. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

^^at least last time I checked. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Josh (Apr 15, 2014)

The site should be accepting photos up to 5mb EACH. If you're having photo upload issues let's start a new thread in this subforum and troubleshoot it. 

As far as the mobile app goes, it's sticking around for now. IMHO, the responsive design (accessing the site from your browser) is a much better experience though I admit it still needs some work to eliminate the L to R scrolling, ad sizes, etc. As I said previously, the app will only go away if or when there's a better option available. I won't leave you guys hanging.


----------



## Ashes (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Josh.  It doesn't let me put my tort in on mobile anymore...


----------



## Josh (Apr 15, 2014)

I think what you mean is the  smiley?
Use:

```
:tort:
```


----------



## Ashes (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes that's what I meant. Thank you.


----------



## Ashes (Apr 15, 2014)

Although it just looks like the word tort with colons. No actual tort smiley shows up. Not complaining since I know what it's supposed to be, just saying!  thanks again.


----------



## Josh (Apr 15, 2014)

Hmm. Did it used to show up in the app?


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

doesn't show up in the app. I mean the image doesn't appear. The word and simicolons do LOL.


----------



## Ashes (Apr 15, 2014)

Well when I would use the tort smiley from my own iPhone emojis it would - but when I'd look at other peoples posts, it would show up like the word with colons.


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

littledude said:


> Well when I would use the tort smiley from my own iPhone emojis it would - but when I'd look at other peoples posts, it would show up like the word with colons.


Yep. This exactly. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

Ummm. Did the forum just crash? 
I didn't break it I swear! Lol. I'm getting 404's!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

Well that worked?! I can't access the forum through my browser now all the sudden. 




Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

And this is what the in the forum looks like in the app. (The tort in my text is from iPhone icons)


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

And likes are showing up as hearts but there is no like option in the app. Haha


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

Im back in. I don't know what was up with that.


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

My signature has changed but I have not changed it. It used to be like this
Elohi
But not earth is in parenthesis and the tort is gone LOL. I guess I should go it that.


----------



## Josh (Apr 15, 2014)

@Elohi it looks like you're using Tapatalk and not the Tortoise Forum app? You should be able to "like" by tapping on a post then liking from the menu that pops up? The 404 was probably because we had to switch from not using the "www." to using it. The internet sometimes takes a minute to catch up on these changes.

@littledude I see what you mean, I think. I've asked Tapatalk to support custom smileys. Not sure if they'll do it. (maybe another reason to use the responsive design from your browser   )


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

Elohi said:


> My signature has changed but I have not changed it. It used to be like this
> Elohi
> But not earth is in parenthesis and the tort is gone LOL. I guess I should go it that.





Hey it worked!!


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

Josh said:


> @Elohi it looks like you're using Tapatalk and not the Tortoise Forum app? You should be able to "like" by tapping on a post then liking from the menu that pops up? The 404 was probably because we had to switch from not using the "www." to using it. The internet sometimes takes a minute to catch up on these changes.
> 
> @littledude I see what you mean, I think. I've asked Tapatalk to support custom smileys. Not sure if they'll do it. (maybe another reason to use the responsive design from your browser   )



I'm switching back and forth


----------



## Josh (Apr 15, 2014)

There's also a Tortoise Forum app that you can download from your app store by searching for "tortoise forum" in the app store.


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

The app upload pics quickly and easily. But I just got this to work, so yeah!


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

Josh said:


> There's also a Tortoise Forum app that you can download from your app store by searching for "tortoise forum" in the app store.



You mean there are two apps? Tapatalk and just a basic TFO app? Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

I have this one


----------



## Ashes (Apr 15, 2014)

::testing, testing::


----------



## Ashes (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Josh (Apr 15, 2014)

@Elohi that looks like the right one. I wonder why it's blue. It should be green like our logo...


----------



## Ashes (Apr 15, 2014)

My torts didn't show in either - I'll give it time to be fixed. Lol Thank you josh!


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

I think it was green until an update a while back. Is this the TFO app or the Tapatalk? Or are they one in the same?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Ashes (Apr 15, 2014)

Mines blue too. Maybe because it's iPhone?


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

And most of those tabs don't actually work. Subscribed works. And it had my saved section, not just threads until this big update. Now I just have threads, no sections. 

Messaging works. And the timeline works. Oh and browse and options work but the rest say no posts. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it was green when I first downloaded the app. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## erdavis (Apr 15, 2014)

My actual tort forum works and it green. I like it


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Apr 16, 2014)

Is there a tortforum app that isn't tapatalk for Windows Phone? I couldn't seem to find one in our app store. Tapatalk is limited, I'm not a fan...but I liked whatever it was I had on my old android!


----------



## goReptiles (Apr 16, 2014)

Bootstrapping the site?

My app has been blue for a WHILE. I use an iPhone.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 16, 2014)

I had to resort back to the TFO app when using my phone. The website on my browser stopped working. It tells me there have been too many redirects. ???


----------



## Josh (Apr 17, 2014)

The "TortForum" app should be green. If yours is blue, would you mind posting a screenshot, please?

There is no dedicated Tortoise Forum app for Windows Phone. The site is now 100% responsive to mobile browsers. You should be able to get full functionality from visiting us through your mobile browser.

As for too many redirects, do you get that when you're just browsing the site like regular? Can you take a screenshot when you get that error?


----------



## shanu303 (Apr 17, 2014)

i had same issues like Heather when browsing on my mac.... it happen spontaneously sometimes.... i thought it was a problem with my browser but now i think i am not the only one.... i'll post a screenshot if i get the error next time


----------



## Ashes (Apr 17, 2014)

Josh said:


> The "TortForum" app should be green. If yours is blue, would you mind posting a screenshot, please?
> 
> There is no dedicated Tortoise Forum app for Windows Phone. The site is now 100% responsive to mobile browsers. You should be able to get full functionality from visiting us through your mobile browser.
> 
> As for too many redirects, do you get that when you're just browsing the site like regular? Can you take a screenshot when you get that error?


This is what mine looks like - tis blue.


----------



## Elohi (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Elohi (Apr 17, 2014)

Oops, don't know why the first one posted twice.


----------



## tat2dbetty (Apr 17, 2014)

Tap talk has always worked for me on mobile.. Idk what I'd do without it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 17, 2014)

Works for me to . But my screen is green not blue .


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for accommodating me with a username change that fits in the box.


----------



## Josh (Apr 17, 2014)

@tat2dbetty have you tried us on your mobile browser at http://www.tortoiseforum.org? We're mobile-friendly now!


----------



## tat2dbetty (Apr 17, 2014)

I've only used the app on my phone.. My laptop never works right

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## LoutheRussian (Apr 17, 2014)

My app is blue too 


LoutheRussian


----------



## Josh (Apr 17, 2014)

Blue apps will be updated ASAP for iOS. Android update are out now. My app just updated as I typed this.

@tat2dbetty try your phone browser...


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 18, 2014)

Here are my screen shots. 
I saved the website as a bookmark, then when I click it, it tells me about the redirects. 
I'll get that message even if I try going to the TFO page through google...


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 18, 2014)

For the record...my TFO app is green


----------



## shanu303 (Apr 18, 2014)

The browser friendly site on mobile is working FLAWLESSLY....simply amazing.... is very responsive... thanks @Josh


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Apr 18, 2014)

The mobile browser is working pretty well for me too, but I can't upload pictures? It doesn't let me select files.


----------



## Josh (Apr 18, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> The mobile browser is working pretty well for me too, but I can't upload pictures? It doesn't let me select files.


Can you provide more info? What do you mean it doesn't let you?
Do you get any error messages? Can you post a screen shot?


----------



## tortoise5643 (Apr 18, 2014)

The new android updates have been amazing! App is much better now! Thank you! @Josh


----------



## Josh (Apr 18, 2014)

tortoise5643 said:


> The new android updates have been amazing! App is much better now! Thank you! @Josh



Glad to hear it! Thank you all for your patience and for being TFO members!


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Apr 18, 2014)

Josh said:


> Can you provide more info? What do you mean it doesn't let you?
> Do you get any error messages? Can you post a screen shot?


 
No error messages, the "browse files" button changes color when I touch it but it doesn't take me anywhere. I have a screenshot for you, but I can't post it. 

I'm on Windows Phone 8, using IE mobile, I think v10.


----------



## Josh (Apr 18, 2014)

Hmmm could be an IE issue. Do you have access to any other browsers on your Windows phone?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 18, 2014)

LOL, StarSapphire22!!! Well, duh, Josh!


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Apr 18, 2014)

No, IE is my only option...it may be fixed when I get the IE11 update with the update for WP8.1 then...


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 6, 2014)

Josh
So far I don't have any problems . I'm happy we aren't loosing the moble apt. Thank you and have a great day !


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------

